# Wer ist der Größe Schauspieler aller Zeiten



## CoteFan (19 Juni 2009)

Wer ist für euch der Größe Schauspieler/ in aller Zeiten 


Für mich ist es ganz Klar The Duke John Wayne


----------



## Barricade (19 Juni 2009)

Ich stimme mal für die "coolsten" überhaupt - Brad Pitt !!


----------



## Georgy (19 Juni 2009)

Sean William Scott wohl die geilste sau ever!!!


----------



## astrosfan (20 Juni 2009)

Gibt viele super gute, aber wenn ich mich auf einen festlegen muss:

Robert de Niro


----------



## maierchen (20 Juni 2009)

charly chaplin ,


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2009)

Ganz klar: SEAN CONNERY (ach ja SIR)


----------



## Punisher (24 Juni 2009)

Charles Caplin


----------



## CoteFan (24 Juni 2009)

So verschieden ist also die Meinung wer der größte Schauspieler aller Zeiten ist.

Aber ich denke mal das keiner der Hier genannten Ein FilmGen so Beherrscht hat wie der Duke 

Als der Duke starb starb auch der Western er war der könig der western Stars und wird es für immer bleiben 

Duke 4 Ever


----------



## lappi (13 Aug. 2016)

Robert De Niro


----------

